# How ESTPs view the SJs



## jetplane48 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi SJs, I am the ESTP in the video. I was just wondering what you all thought about my thoughts on the SJ Temperaments! Is there anything that I missed and should cover? Was it accurate, in your opinion? Thank you SJ


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Dude. I love this video. I might make one in response.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

The girl's face in the background made it for me. :laughing:


----------

